# Lose some weight first



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've decided to concentrate on losing weight. I'll feel more confident and be healthier. My weight is one of the main reasons why I'm nervous about dating. The only way I seem to lose weight is through exercise. I find exercising in my house boring, so this will force me to get out and around people.

This month, I'm already down 3 pounds from my highest weight. I'll go for losing 10 pounds this month.

I'm still going to continue with my list of goals, but I'm going to shift the priority.


----------



## huleemoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Look, it is said that losing weight is difficult!!!!!!!!

Trust me it is one of the easiest things a human can do.

Just watch your food, try to exercise alone, music can help.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah, just don't starve yourself. eat 6-7 small meals of good food, lots of fat and protein and keep the carbs low. start doing some weight lifting as well as cardio to get your metabolism running fast to make losing weight even easier. plus muscle burns fat


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

huleemoo said:


> Trust me it is one of the easiest things a human can do.


I lost a considerable amount of weight pretty darn quickly. The process was far from rocket science. Simply put, I ate less and moved more. Hell, you can even lose weight while eating McDonald's food! You won't be healthy, though.

What I did was establish my basal metabolic rate and factor in my activity level using th Harris Benedict equation. It's a simple calculation to find out what your daily caloric needs are (don't overestimate your activity level!). After that, I dropped 500-750 calories and walked/ran daily for an hour. I was able to lose, on average, 10lbs a month. I didn't really change what I ate, just how much of it I ate! Serving sizes that are provided with the food, or that are easily calculated for any meal, were the easiest way for me to monitor my caloric intake. I still only ate three meals a day.

Good luck!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the advice

Wednesday, I did yard work. Dug up seven old bushes. Yesterday, I kayaked to an island. I overdid it though. Must have kayaked around four miles. I hadn't kayaked since March, so I really overdid it. My right arm hurt, so if the waves had not been in my favor, I don't know how well I would have made it back. Saw snakes, birds, and a lot of gar near the island, so it was worth it. Bet I'm going to be sore when I wake up.

I haven't been eating too healthy, but I have greatly reduced my portions. I live with my parents and they don't like fruits and vegetables that much, so it can be hard to find anything good to eat. When I try to eat it on my own, it usually goes to waste. I'm trying though

I also really need to quit drinking pop/soda.



> Trust me it is one of the easiest things a human can do.


 I'm not sure about that. I know people who have been trying to lose weight their whole lives, including my mom. Physically you're right. I'm not so sure about mentally though. I have been trying to lose weight for years. I have had some good loses, but I have put it back on. Eating unhealthy foods can be a very hard habit to break. I believe if you want it bad enough, you can break almost any bad habit though.

One of my favorite quotes, "Eat to live, don't live to eat"


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds like a good goal I mean losing weight body fat whatever you want to call it can make a person sleep better and feel more comfortable with their bodies in general. I just dont have the desire to do so as I had before all because of my mood. good luck on your diet and exericse


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, slylikeafox with losing some weight. I hope you acheive them. I think you already know what might sound best for you to approach. Again, good luck. I hope you achieve it.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

i use turbo jam, you can get it at beachbody.com. it's a lot like tao bo but more dancy. it's a lot of fun, you don't feel like you're exersizeing. i've been doign it for about 2 months now and i'm still now bored with it. i even look forward to doing it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas and support

Weighed myself today, I've lost 3.5 lbs total. Managed to get down 7 lbs at one point this month, but slipped up and put some of it back on. Most of the 7 was probably water weight anyway.

Started doing the prison workout(aka burpees or squat thrusts) today. Was only able to do 10 and they weren't close to being continuous. I'll do 10 each day until I get used to doing them.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've lost 15.5 lbs. I've reduced my food portions and have been doing a lot of walking lately. The walking seems to be helping my anxiety as well. It's been hard, but I've also been trying to quit drinking pop/soda.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Good to hear! I've been using http://www.sparkpeople.com/ to keep track of calories. Not only will it give you ideas on healthy foods to eat, but it will also give you some exercise that you can do. It can be a bit time consuming, but I think it's good to do when you are first starting out.

Try switching to diet soda. They taste bad at first but you get used to it.  Maybe limit it to one can a day if you need to. I try to drink it with a meal so I'm not going to be snacking while I drink it. That's good if you can just drink water.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Redtogo, thanks for the tips. Think I would have a hard time switching to diet soda. Have been trying to limit my soda intake. I've kind of gotten off track lately and have been drinking more than I should.

I'm at about 18 or 19 lbs lost now. I'll share my beginning weight if I'm successful


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was down to 237lbs when I went to the doctor today  My highest weight was 270 lbs, so I've lost 33 lbs  Lost most of this new weight from not eating as much as I did before.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thats great. keep us posted on your goals.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck Sly


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

I seem to be gaining weight the more I excercise. Then again, I was within my ideal BMI before I started so maybe it's just added muscle? I hate to think I'm going to all this trouble and still falling out of shape. Getting older sucks.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I've started working on losing weight again. I'm currently in the 260s. I'm using a kind of point system atm. Basically, I give myself points for doing healthy things(like walking, eating veggies, etc) and subtract points for doing unhealthy things(like drinking pop, and eating very unhealthy portion sizes). 

Some people I've told about it think it is too harsh, but I sometimes still indulge in things like drinking pop, etc, but I try to make sure I have earned much more points than I've subtracted. The only annoying thing with this system is keeping track. I'm still kind of iffy on how to reward myself with the points. I'm having a money situation right now so I don't really want to be buying a ton of things as rewards.

I started at about 266 on this and have lost about 4-6 lbs(electronic scale I use keeps on giving different weights.)


----------

